# Mechanic in the house?



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay, about 3 wks ago, I had my oil changed (at WalMart), then last week, I changed spark plugs/wires, air filter (WalMart recommended it be replaced but didn't do it when they were under the hood), and put a new battery on. I sprayed a bit of carburetor cleaner on the carb b/c I'd been driving with a dirty air filter (just a quick spritz). The car is firing, but won't completely turn over. Really can't afford a tow bill and repair bills right now, so I'm trying to figure out the problem on my own. But, I need help, and can't find an online repair manual that shows a diagram of how the spark plugs should be aligned, although I took them off and put them back on one by one. This is a 1988 Honda Accord LX with ~185,000 miles on it. Original engine and transmission. Can anyone offer any insight. Don't have a spark plug tester or meter of any sort.


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

can you make a video of the engine turning over and a close up picture of the plug wires?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah, I have to go to work now, but I'll do it tomorrow since I'm off. Thanks, and I appreciate your help.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Are you getting spark?Post pics- could be the firing order is off


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I figured out the problem. The 2nd plug from the distributor cap was cross threaded the last time my plugs were replaced. When I took the wire off, i could see it hadn't screwed all the way in. I took it out, and it hadn't even fired like the others had. So, I attempted to put it back in, and noticed that no matter how many times I tried to screw it in, it would turn 2 times, and tighten up. I checked the plug itself, and it's not cross threaded, so it's got to be the whole it actually screws into that's cross threaded (at least, my way of thinking). 

So, now my question is, do I try to get a bit smaller diameter plug to put in its place, or do I force it in, and risk it breaking or seizing up in there? I'll try to get pix/vid, I've been working every day, picking up extra shifts on my scheduled days off, so been a little busy, to say the least, lol.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

bump this up


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Check your spark plug wires...make sure they're corrected in the right firing order. If the pistons are firing, then you're getting spark, just not in the correct order, so it wont completely start...what engine is in it, I'll look up the correct firing order for you?
edit:
Oh...scratch that I finished reading the thread....lol you can't get a smaller plug, your car needs specific plugs to run. So you have one of two options really...get a tap and dye set and retap the threads in the block. Or you can try and work one of hte old plugs in and out a few threads at a time. Tighten it in, thread it out, over and over and over to see if you can't clear the debree out of the threads. Ummm...you're probably going to have to tap the block though...=/


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yep, the head is cross-threaded. For the age of the car, I'm looking at about anywhere from $300-$900 to have a mechanic do it. Plug wires are in the correct firing order as I did them one by one, like you're supposed to. So, I guess I can sell the car for scrap metal, lol.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Wingman said:


> Check your spark plug wires...make sure they're corrected in the right firing order. If the pistons are firing, then you're getting spark, just not in the correct order, so it wont completely start...what engine is in it, I'll look up the correct firing order for you?
> edit:
> Oh...scratch that I finished reading the thread....lol you can't get a smaller plug, your car needs specific plugs to run. So you have one of two options really...get a tap and dye set and retap the threads in the block. Or you can try and work one of hte old plugs in and out a few threads at a time. Tighten it in, thread it out, over and over and over to see if you can't clear the debree out of the threads. Ummm...you're probably going to have to tap the block though...=/


This is what I was gonna say. There is a few tools for stuck plugs. They have a reverse drill bit and a socket for wrenches that I have had great success with. But yeah make sure spark plugs are gapped correctly and that wires r n firing order. Helps to only do 1 @ a time so u dont cross them. careful not to cross thread next plugs


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Also use sockets for spark plugs, or ull break them


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Did all that. My only option now is to have it done by a mechanic for a price I can't afford, or sell the car for scrap at this point.


----------

